# Ear problems



## Venusflytrap (May 13, 2015)

Hi everyone. Could anyone share good ways to keep the ear clean on a regular basis? And how should I keep the ear dry after a shower.

In addition, could anyone kindly help identify what is possibly going on on the tip of the ear where black matters developed and how should I manage it?


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Venusflytrap said:


> Hi everyone. Could anyone share good ways to keep the ear clean on a regular basis? And how should I keep the ear dry after a shower.
> 
> In addition, could anyone kindly help identify what is possibly going on on the tip of the ear where black matters developed and how should I manage it?



We use Epi-Otic once a week to keep ears clean


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Please have a vet check that ear ASAP. I wouldn't leave that another day if it were my dog.

Use an ear wash as suggested, I use Zymox, every time he goes swimming, Make sure it's not ice cold so that it's not a shock. Letting it sit in a cup of warm water for a few minutes and shaking it well will make it more agreeable, especially in cold weather. I use a baby wipe wrapped around my finger to clean inside a dirty ear when I finish a grooming or bath.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I definitely agree with going to the vet ASAP to get something for the ear tips.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

To clean inside the ears, I use a salt water rinse whenever he gets a bath. Dry the ears out with cotton balls or tissues. 

In between we use a homemade preventative that is equal parts monistat (for yeast), Neosporin (for bacteria), and cortisone (for any itch or inflammation or irritation). This was approved by my vet before we started. 

Just a dab inside the ear and I massage the ears to work it around. No need to wipe it out. I apply it about once a week to once a month. 

Ever since using it, we haven't had a single ear infection.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

There are some forums on here if you search. I use Epi Otic for normal cleanings and Zymox if there is any kind of odor or redness. If it doesn't clear up ASAP, then I take them in but the Zymox has some antibiotics in it. Make sure you really fill up the canal and swish it around. Then I just clean with cotton balls. Apple Cider Vinegar works after a bath and for general cleaning too.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I clean ears with R7 ear cleaner. Fill the ear canal then massage the base of the dogs ear. Allow the dog to shake his head if he wants to, then wipe out with cotton. (I like cotton rounds better then cotton balls. Or I'll sometimes use a paper towel torn in half if the ear is really dirty.) If the ears are excessively waxy or if you get any blood when wiping them out or if they have a foul odor, see your vet-these are all signs of infection.

As for the tips, I don't know what that problem is, but I've seen it before. I used to groom a cocker spaniel who had that. The owners weren't the type to spend more money then they had to on their dog, so it was left untreated. What I did when I groomed him was to wet and soap the ears to work the crud loose. Then I used a flea comb (while it was still wet & soapy) to try and work it off. Most of it would come off, but not all. If it was me, I'd ask my vet about it and get it treated. However, it didn't seem to bother the cocker spaniel, so I don't think its something to be too worried about.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I also just thought of something else. For the tips of the ears, maybe it could also be a problem I see on a little maltese I groom. Again I don't know what the problem is, but this maltese has chronic ear infections and the tips of her ears are like that. In her case, I try to brush very gently over the ears and not touch them, because it makes them bleed. So I don't know, for the maltese maybe its related to her chronic ear infections? I know they have tried and tried to get her ears under control, but it just keeps flaring back up. Either way, I would definitely have your vet take a look!


----------

